# BRP 4 cell packs



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi guys,


Where do you purchase your 4 cell packs for racing and practicing? Any distributors carry them (i.e. horizon or tower?)

Thanks!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bud Sells Them...give Him A Call
http://brpracing.com/


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

www.teamscreamracing.com Or Me


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

or take two 6-cell packs and make them into three 4-bangers


----------



## JLUNDY71 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi guys

I run packs from cheapbatterypacks.com

you can configure any pack you like...any number of cells...any type of cells and they make em.

I just bought 2 4-cell 1500mah 2/3a packs with heavy gauge wire, bars and real deans connectors for under $30.00


----------

